# Rare Orion Sub - NT



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*~*~* ORION 12 NT nTense SUBWOOFER *~*~* NT NT2 XTR !!!RARE!!! OLD SCHOOL | eBay


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

shiiiiiiiit. definitely saw one of these local awhile ago. didn't know that it was worth anything...


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I really liked this line of speakers and subs. I don't know if I'd pay this much for it now, but it was definitely quite good back when...

Old schoolers, do you remember when Orion launched the NTense line with a comic book collateral tie-in?


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ya, I was going to pick up a 2NT 15 for $40 (locally) until I blew up one of the pictures and saw silicone on the surround. No wonder it was only $40.

I think the ones referenced in this thread are way nicer though.


----------

